# First day with a prime...



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

Since yesterday was my birthday my missus (well you know yourself!!) got me a Canon 50mm f1.4.

So far so good - very impressed with it. It's maybe a wee bit soft at f1.4 but I suppose that is to be expected.

This was a bunch of flowers that my wife had sitting on the table so I photographed them with a lot of help from a Speedlite sitting on a chair with a shield to stop the light hitting the side of the flowers on the way up.

1/100sec | f7.1 | ISO-400 | 50mm


Tulips by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

This was in really poor light and taken pointing towards the only light in the room. Our baby looking at his mummy.

1/125sec | f1.6 | ISO-400 | 50mm


Jenson by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

This is the medication Jenson (our baby) has to take in the morning. Still in bed when I took this!

1/200sec | f2.0 | ISO-800 | 50mm


Jenson's Medication by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

fair play there very good, would love to give it a go but just dont seem to have the time


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Lovely clear photos :thumb:, did you have to edit/process them at all?


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

I've got the plastic fantastic canon 50 mm f1.8 and it goes everywhere with my gear. However I would love an f1.4 or if dreams came true an f1.2L


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Lovely clear photos :thumb:, did you have to edit/process them at all?


Thanks for all the comments - I did some processing in LR4.

Stevie


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

i was going to say you have answered my problem by getting a prime or a flash. And with you saying you have both hasn't got me any closer to a decision.

What would you go for. budget wont stretch to a 1.4 so a 1.8 only or a sb-700 flash.

great pics by the way.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice lense, very nice pics from it.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I love my prime, sony 50mm 1.8, wish I'd bought it as my first add on to my kit rather than a long lens. Flash next for me.

Very nice photos, got to be happy with your first day results.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> i was going to say you have answered my problem by getting a prime or a flash. And with you saying you have both hasn't got me any closer to a decision.
> 
> What would you go for. budget wont stretch to a 1.4 so a 1.8 only or a sb-700 flash.
> 
> great pics by the way.


I don't know what lenses you have but I went for an upgraded flash first and the difference to the photographs inside (in a house anyway) is definitely worth it.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've got a standard 18-55 vr kit lens and a 55-200 zoom vr. Them flowers look great.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice shots, really like the flowers as well- 

I have a couple of primes and I love them.

Canon 85 F1.8 is amazing if I can get the space to use it as on a crop sensor it's a bit too long for me. 

Paintmaster - have you though about getting a Yongnuo flash? I use one as a backup and for my purposes it's more than adequate. You can get them for about £50.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

EddieB said:


> Nice shots, really like the flowers as well-
> 
> I have a couple of primes and I love them.
> 
> ...


Eddie. I'am always a bit weary of other makes. But this is something i need to research. Does it have the 360 deg rotation? Also heard that the nissin 866 (i think) has the same specs as the sb 700 but again need to look into it more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

what lovely photos makes me want to try my nifty fifty out


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

EddieB said:


> Nice shots, really like the flowers as well-
> 
> I have a couple of primes and I love them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eddie. I debated over whether to get the 50 or the 85 for weeks but after using my 70-200 at 85ish for a few days around the house decided it was to long for me at the minute.



Paintmaster1982 said:


> Eddie. I'am always a bit weary of other makes. But this is something i need to research. Does it have the 360 deg rotation? Also heard that the nissin 866 (i think) has the same specs as the sb 700 but again need to look into it more.


Tbh I know nothing about either the Yongnuo or Nissin flashes only that I know that the Canon photography magazine highly recommended the Nissin.

Thank all.

Stevie


----------

